# Cadillac bike



## marius.suiram (Aug 1, 2019)

It is marked F3 on the Morrow hub, so made in 1940.
The seller said it is a Shelby.
Probably repaint sometimes in the past.
The fork has a small damage on the right.
What do you think about it: missing ot incorrect parts, model, year?
Thank you


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 1, 2019)

Wrong fenders and seat. I'm seeing a 36 Shelby.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 1, 2019)

Wishbone frame def Shelby. Morrow hub would date to 1940. Fenders look correct for frame and biscuit headlight would be correct. Seat looks newer postwar but I’m no expert. All in all a very nice bike to my semi-educated eyes. Black paint w/red trim and white pins look very nice!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 1, 2019)

Good looking bike! But I'm partial to Shelby & Cadillac....


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 1, 2019)

Should the bike have a drop stand or not?


----------



## John Gailey (Aug 1, 2019)

Probably a drop stand, unique to Shelby. This is definitely a Shelby with many issues if you are looking for an original bike.  Are you trying to decide to buy this?
It's great, I'd love to have it in my possession.


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 2, 2019)

It is in my possession. What are the issues you are talking about?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 2, 2019)

The "J3" hub  looks like an "F3" on my screen.
Looks like a nice Shelby; forks can be found, (damage looks cosmetic).
There are other "Cadillac" badges by CWC, A&S, and perhaps others.



marius.suiram said:


> I made the correction. Thx





marius.suiram said:


> marked F3 on the Morrow hub, so made in 1940



So, does the 1940 change then also; (I do not have a decoder ring)?


----------



## marius.suiram (Aug 2, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The "J3" hub  looks like an "F3" on my screen.
> Looks like a nice Shelby; forks can be found, (damage looks cosmetic).
> There are other "Cadillac" badges by CWC, A&S, and perhaps others.




The hub is marked F3.
I made the correction.
Thx


----------



## 3-speeder (Aug 2, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The "J3" hub  looks like an "F3" on my screen.
> Looks like a nice Shelby; forks can be found, (damage looks cosmetic).
> There are other "Cadillac" badges by CWC, A&S, and perhaps others.
> 
> ...



Yes,  F3 is third quarter 1936


----------



## slick (Aug 3, 2019)

It's a hot rod. Repainted, even the frame. Great job on it though. Fenders are wald replacements. Headlight is wrong. Should be a silver ray for 1936. Seat is postwar. Neat bike overall. I would look for a crusty guard, shorten up that chain, swap a long spring saddle, new tires and tubes and grips and ride it.


----------

